# 76ers "Reprogramming" Elton Brand



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The 76ers are "reprogramming" power forward Elton Brand. For most of his career, he ran to the low block and waited for his touches. Within the Princeton, he's on the wing, on the elbow, at the top, and only sometimes on the block.
> 
> "It is different than the traditional way I get the ball," Brand told The Philadelphia Inquirer. "The spacing at times is a good thing. It helps get me to the post without guys double teaming."
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

D-I-S-A-S-T-E-R-O-U-S Do you know what that mean?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, Eddie definitely programmed him out of 20-10, that's for sure.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes a bad coach, Ive said this for years


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Hes a bad coach, Ive said this for years


Stefanksi is a flipping moron so the franchise is screwed no matter what.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Stefanksi is a flipping moron so the franchise is screwed no matter what.


It shows how dumb I am. I applauded his arrival to replace Billy King only to realize they replaced him with his GM clone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EB isnt a great fit in Philly - this isnt looking like a good match.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Whatever. Most of the GM's in the league, in Stefanski's position, would've done exactly the same thing. As I remember, most posters on this board (and experts) praised it at the time. The only other questionable thing he's done has been Iggy's contract, but even that isn't terrible. And Billy King would've resigned Miller for 5 years/$50 million. Ask Kenny Thomas.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm still not against the Brand signing. I think it was a move that had to be done. If the Sixers signed Josh Smith the Hawks would have matched, if they only re-signed Iguodala they wouldn't have had cap room until Dalembert's contract came off the books. So Brand, and Iggy are never deals that I would complain about..

Now, Eddie Jordan and holding onto Andre Miller too long were things that were Billy King moves. Bringing in only one shooter was as well.


----------

